# Alabama folks ...



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

wentzells in Orange beach tomm afternoon... :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be at work by then Rusty or else I'd come hang for a bit


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

What time? I may be able to swing in for a few...


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Im going to shoot for 5. happy hour runs till 7. last week the oysters were very good. havent made it back since then.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

May be a little late for me, doing some work and dinner at Grouper22's house with the family but next time for sure.


----------

